# Have a CPL? Want some real Training?



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Once you get your CPL, Cumberland Tactics Instructor Randy Cain is having a couple of Tactical Handgun 101 courses this spring in Mt. Pleasant. They run 3 days and take you from the fundamentals to advanced self defense techniques. He is even having a Ladies only course. He is an excellent instructor who used to work under the late, great, Jeff Cooper of Gunsite. I can't recommend his classes highly enough! Just Google Cumberland Tactics.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Whats something like that run? Didnt see prices on the website.


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

The prices are on the website. Cost depends on class. I believe a 3 day class is $450


----------

